# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Happy new year

## ahdvip

Lúc trước xài điện thoại cùi mía nên quay mờ quá.

Lúc còn sinh viên rất ham làm mấy cái này, giờ đi làm bận quá trời nhưng vẫn có đứa nhớ mình hay làm nên giờ nó nhờ làm cho 1 cái. ^^. Lục lại làm cho vui, anh em nào làm chơi không.

----------

atuancnc

----------

